# Baby Wood pigeon Found Last night



## fran booth

Last night while watering my back garden I found a helpless baby bird,I discovered it was a Wood Pigeon,I left it overnight in an old nest filled with rabbit hay, it settled down well for the night.I expected to find it had died this morning but low and behold it was still alive and quite strong,it looks about 2 weeks old and I'm feeding it on liquidized garden peas and bird suet treats also mashed and water added,what consistency liquid do I feed it,it's quite runny and it is going down his gullet well with the aid of an eye dropper.Also how often should I feed it.Thankyou.


----------



## fran booth

*Re Baby Wood Pigeon Found last Night*

I forgot to add that this baby pigeon is being contained in a unused cat carrier and is quite safe.


----------



## John_D

Hi

This link is to care of baby pigeons specifically. On the same site you will also find a map and list of rescue places who (as far as we still know) take in orphaned pigeons/wood pigeons.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

but please do post any questions if anything seems unclear, or doesn't fit with your situation 

Also, may be helpful if you could post a fairly clear pic of baby


----------



## amyable

Hi fran,

At this age the baby can take it's food a bit less runny although what you're doing sounds fine.
You could fed the peas now as whole if the baby is two weeks old. They should be defrosted peas and fed warm. If you have the baby on your lap, wrap it in a towel if it struggles, and gently open it's beak and pop a pea in, one at a time. SLightly push it to the back of the throat and it will swallow. It will need about thirty each feed approx.
If you can see where the crop is, under it's neck, where it stores the food while it's digested, then wait until it's empty before feeding again. It maybe around every four hours. Just don't try and feed if it's still puffy and full.

There's a good site one of our members has that will help you a lot more and will also list some rescue centres that will take pigeons for release in case you spot one near you.
The site is Pigeon and Dove Rescue UK.

Let us know how you're getting on and please ask if you need more help,

Good luck

Janet


----------



## amyable

LOL, posted at the same time as John.


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,Thankyou for the super advice re the warm peas,the baby pigeon woolfed them down like feeding strawberries to a donkey.I feed other birds in my garden with sunflower hearts,nyger seed and suet treats,will the baby eat any of these at this stage or is it best just to stick to peas,I have looked on the Pigeon and Dove Rescue UK website and as you say it's very helpful however I'm concerned about baby Pigeon as I'm going away in 4 weeks and am wondering will it be old enough to fend for itself by then,I thought I would try and get it used to being outside when it can walk a bit better,we have lots of Wood Pigeons visiting and nesting in our garden including older baby ones.The Pigeon and Dove website warned about some rescue centres as they euthanase pigeons thinking they cannot adapt to the outside World---what do you think??? Thankyou again for your help.Regards Fran


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Yes the woodies will eat wild bird seeds, greens etc, in fact I'm quite surprised that I get a Woodie that hangs onto my Nyger feeder and eats those that have fallen into a tray I have underneath. you'd think as they're so small it would take millions to satisfy a woodie.
For now the peas are ideal as they get moisture from them aswell. Also what you can do is start to leave a few scattered around it along with some seeds and if you play with the seeds with your fingers, it may try and start to pick them up for itself after a while.
Peas are easy for them to begin with as they're soft and they can pick them up better, seeds take a bit of practice.

Whereabouts are you located? We may know of a suitable rescue place for the youngster where it can mix with others before release. Those type of places get them used to fending for themselves before letting them go. 

If not then four weeks will see quite a big difference in your Woodie. Try not to let it become too used to being handled, if they're too human friendly, that will make them an easy target for preditors that's all. They need to have a healthy wariness for their own sakes. Difficult I know if you're hand feeding. Once it's feeding itself then only handle it if necessary.
If it's possible for it be located where it can watch the other birds feeding that will help it cotton on and then maybe it can be allowed to go in your garden.

Keep us posted as to how it's going for now,

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,Well I had a bit of a drama last night with Woodie as I found him quite cold and quiet last night,it had been housed in the garage in it's cat carrier with cotton wool in the nest which seemed to have been fine as it had been warm til then but I think the temperature had dropped.I brought it in and placed it on a wrapped up warm hot water bottle and covered it in an old woolly hat which it snuggles under ,it wouldn't eat much last night but this morning has had quite a lot,I have put the covered over carrier on the bench in the sun this morning til it gets shaded,I thought it would be useful for it to hear other birds twittering,so fingers crossed it makes it.I will do as you suggested and introduce it to seed and scattered peas.I have to call it and it because I can't tell the sex of wood pigeons only that the males seem to be a bit bigger(aren't they always lol) than females.Yes the wood pigeons in my garden eat all the dropped nyger seed and I was amazed at that because of how small the seed is in fact they have ousted the collard doves who previously tucked into them.You have been of great help--thankyou.regards Fran.PS Did you get the picture of Woodie.


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Glad you found Woodie and got him warmed up. They should be able to regulate their own body temperature at that age but he may be a bit vulnerable if he's a bit underweight.
Didn't ask you if you'd had a look in his mouth to see if his throat is clear. They can suffer from canker which would look like yellowy cheesey growths inside the mouth, so might be worth having a look just in case.

I can't see any pictures if you've posted any.

By the way I end to call them 'he' as it's impossible to tell really until they're amongst others by behaviour, so don't really have a clue either!

Janet


----------



## Jay3

Is he drinking own his own? I would keep him inside where he would be warmer, maybe on a heating pad which is set on low. At least indoors where it is warm. If he is not warm enough, he can't digest the food your have given him, and it could just sit in the crop and go bad. If he is under weight or sick, he won't be able to keep himself warm enough.


----------



## fran booth

*Baby Pigeon Found*

Thankyou for your advice Jay3,I only left him out in the sun in a covered cat carrier and he had a woolly hat over him too,just for a short while about an hour,he is safely inside and eating well,warm too as he walked off the water bottle,sorry I haven't got a heat pad,Iv'e just fed him on warmed up peas and warmed up liquid suet treats mixture( these treats I throw to the other birds) incl other wood pigeons.He is not drinking on his own but then I haven't tried that,so would he drink out of a little dish or something like that,I use an eye dropper for the liquidized food.Thanks again,I have downloaded some pics of him in an album called "Baby Wood Pigeon" I hope you can locate them.Regards Fran


----------



## fran booth

Hi Jan,I had a look in his mouth and it seems fine no yellow stuff or anything that I can see,when I feed him--especially the peas I just gently stroke his throat to help things move down a bit.He looks a bit bigger to me and my mum thought he has grown too,he is walking better as well and seems more active,the first pic I sent of him is taken in an old unused nest I found in a low down bush,he seems to like being in that but I have also downloaded some more pics I took of him on a towel on the coffee table,I hope he seems clearer as he kept wandering around every time I posed him.I'm really used to taking care of cats,but don't worry I haven't got one at the moment my last one died last December.Thanks for advice.Regards Fran


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,
You're doing a great job. I was confused as to how old he was as there is another thread going about a Woodie and I was thinking those were your photos. That one looks older from looking at the little picture I saw of yours.
So yes, he may still be needing warmth as he looks quite small.
I can only find a thumbnail picture on your status. I maybe going mad but I couldn't see an album. Did you upload them on your profile. Excuse me though I may have looked in the wrong place, wouldn't be the first time!

Janet

ps. I just noticed you're in West Midlands as well!!!! what area? I'm in Sutton Coldfield


----------



## Jay3

Couldn't find any pictures either. Where did you download them to?


----------



## fran booth

*Baby Wood Pigeon*

I put my pictures in an album called "Baby Wood Pigeon",I followed the websites instructions for creating an album and downloading photo's,try clicking on my name that's the only way I can get to the pics.Let me know if you still can't get to them.


----------



## fran booth

So far so good Baby Woodie is doing great,Eating like a horse,stretching and flapping his wings,he has more feathers coming and he squawks louder now instead of mewing,and today he started to preen himself--Bless him


----------



## amyable

Brilliant news. Sounds as if he's getting stronger by the day.

Couldn't find the photos unfortunately. love to see how he looks now. We'll have to try again when you get time.

Keep us posted,

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

I found a baby wood pigeon two days ago which had been blown from the nest, and once I was sure the mother would not help I took him in. He is wrapped up warm and I am regularly feeding chiicken mash mixed with warm water, which he loves. I am going to try the peas and corn as suggested as I think this will fill him up faster. From the pictures I think he is about 14 days old. The pigeons live in my garden and I'm hoping eventually he will go back to them. Thanks for all the advice you have, any more gratefully received.


----------



## fran booth

Hi Sue,They are so sweet when they are sooo young,these babies who land in our gardens are really lucky because we have taken the time and trouble to take them in and look after them.My Woodie is I think growing fast,his feathers are growing in now a grey colour which were yellowish when I first found him,his tail also is starting to look like a proper tail where as it was just a stump before.He is getting used to eating the warmed up peas now as he just opens his beak and i shovel them in--it's so funny he looks like a Pelican when he does that. Unfortunately I am going away soon so I'm going to have to let a Sanctuary take him in and I do not own a car so I'm hoping they will fetch him,I also need to find the right one as some of them euthanase wood pigeons,the thinking being they would not adapt to the outside.I hope your little waif continues to grow strong and healthy,do try the peas I think you'll find he'll love them.Good luck.Regards Fran


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Fran, he loved the peas and a little corn! His crop feels pretty full but he still keeps squeaking - I think he's missing physical contact with his Mum. He is starting to move around more now and I have him in a box with padding inside in a cat carrier in the garden, and at night he goes into the shed. Just trying to work out what to do when I go to work on Monday as I am out for about 6 1/2 hours. I have been looking for a rescue like you but not everyone is interested. Good luck with getting yours to the rescue - you'll miss him! Sue


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran and Sue,

Lovely to hear your two little Woodies are being so well cared for.
As you said, you do have to be a little careful which sanctuaries take them as only a few take the trouble with Woodies.

Fran I don't know which area of West Midlands you're in but I use Amerton House Farm when I need to, they are great with Woodies.

Wythall has a great place as well, very small so not sure about collecting.
If nearer the time you need help getting baby to one and you're not too far from me, I'm willing to help if I can.
I'm in Sutton Coldfield area.

Sue, don't know where you are but the same goes if you did happen to be near otherwise check out the sanctuaries on the list on Pigeon and Dove Rescue site to see if any are near you.

Keep us posted

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,It's a small World as I'm living in Sutton Coldfield in Walmley to be exact.I will give Wythall a ring perhaps next weekend to see if they will fetch him and that is such a kind offer to help me out I will let you know nearer the time,I thought if I kept him a bit longer,he would be older and they may be more willing to take him.Where is Amerton House anyway is it far?? I was reading up on your stream regarding Dusty,I hope he pulls through,he deserves to after what his sibling did to him- poor thing.I am going to attempt to put more photo's on the web site,I think I need to belong to a group so I'll do that now.Hi Sue,Glad to hear your little charge is doing well too,I put a soft toy in the cat carrier with my baby and he cuddled right up to it,I've not long fed him again and I noticed he has white feathers coming on his tail,he is much stronger now and squeaks too when I'm feeding him,he gets very excited,it's a good idea to get them outside if it's warm enough,I keep telling him some of his rellies are sitting in the apple tree when I spot pigeons in the garden lol.Good luck with your Sanctuary find.Regards Fran


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Well that's close isn't it! Amerton is actually 40 minutes drive past Rugely so not much good unless you can drive. I often take an elderly friend up there for a drive out when I have a bird that needs to go so she can have a wonder around the aviaries so I don't mind the distance. Wythal would probably take as long having to go through Birmingham.
Anyway, those are the best I know for taking good care of Woodies, so no trouble at all if you need help getting him to one. 

Little Dusty is adorable but so poorly and weak. I'm desperate for him to make it as he was born here, by accident though. What we call an Oops baby.
I was nursing one of my dogs through Lymphoma at the time and was very distracted and not keeping my eyes on the eggs my birds had laid, so Dusty caught me out. Sadly I lost my dog and so I feel I owe it to Dusty to help him now. Thanks for the good wishes for him.

Janet


----------

